# super 15 rugby



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Right I have a million tv channels that show many things i cant understand. I only got all these channels so i could watch Super 15 rugby and that appears to be the only thing I dont have. Does anyone know what Channel shows the super 15 rygby, because Du definatley dont know.


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Onerahi27 said:


> Right I have a million tv channels that show many things i cant understand. I only got all these channels so i could watch Super 15 rugby and that appears to be the only thing I dont have. Does anyone know what Channel shows the super 15 rygby, because Du definatley dont know.


Rugby not rygby. Im in Dubai as well.

thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Super Rugby Broadcasters | Watch Super Rugby online, Stream Super Rugby

It says the broadcaster here is Gulf DTH LDC 

Where the hell were you last night? I left my iPod at home so it wouldn't start playing songs at random!


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Mate it is on the Du Premium package (OSND?) through whoever because they are all the same I think.

My wife wishes it wasnt but it is all there in HD.

Lesson we have learnt here if some well meaning person says no Sir we dont have ask somebody else!

As you have.

Cheers Go the Blacks but those Aussi boys are looking sharp.


----------

